# Cool train episode of Mission Impossible



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not sure where this thread best belongs, but I recently saw this episode of Mission Impossible (the 1960s-era show) called "The Train." It's a pretty entertaining storyline about faking a train trip to expose political treachery.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD4Aok-BVzI


----------

